# Complete Jack Draw for 2009



## Greg Rempe (Sep 3, 2009)

Jack Daniels 2009 draw brought to you by the BBQ Central Show

AUTOMATICS:
4 Legs UP BBQ, Great Bend, KS, 2008 Jack Daniel’s
Four Men and A Pig, Olathe, KS, 2008 American Royal Open
Blazen BBQ, Hillsboro, TX, HLS&R Barbecue
Sweet Swine O’Mine, Olive Branch, MS, Memphis in May
Pellet Envy, Leawood, KS, Seven + Wins
Bub-Ba-Q, Canton, GA, Seven Wins
Munchin Hog’s @ the Hilton, Prairie Village, KS, Seven Wins
Rhythm ‘n QUE, Phoenix, AZ, Seven Wins
Swamp Boys, Winter Haven, FL, Seven Wins
Boss Hogg Barbecue, Fairbanks, AK, AK State Winner
cancersuckschicago.com, Westmont, IL, AZ State Winner
R2 – BQ, Wantagh, NY, CT State Winner
PA Midnite Smoker, Willow Street, PA, DE State Winner
Cool Smoke, Richmond, VA, DC Winner
“Team Ida Q”, Boise, ID, ID State Winner
I Smell Smoke, Malden, MA, MA/VT State Winner
3 Eyz BBQ, Owings Hills, MD, MD State Winner
I Que, Hopkinton, MA, ME State Winner
Blake’s BBQ, Gilbert, AZ, NV State Winner
Lakeside Smokers, Methuen, MA, NH State Winner
Parrothead Smokers, Dakota Dunes, SD, PA State Winner
Spitfire, Fargo, ND, SD State Winner
Hoochie – Que, Park City, UT, UT State Winner
Just Smokin’ Around, Frederick, MD, WV State Winner
Burnin Bobs Butts n Bones, Morrison, CO, WY

State Winner
CONTEST STATE TEAM NAME HM STATE

AL Wild Bunch Butt Burners, AL
AR Tee Wayne's Smoking Lipps, LA
CA All Hogs go to Heaven, CA
CO Wild Hogs BBQ, CO
FL HomeBBQ.com, FL
GA Jack's Old South, GA
IA Iowa's Smokey D's BBQ, IA
IL Ulcer Acres BBQ, IL
IN Shigs In Pit, IN
KS Rubbin It & Lovin It BBQ, KS
KY Monty Pigthon & the Holy Grill, KY
LA QUAU, IL
MI Extreme Roasters, MI
MN The Heat Is On, MN
MO The Pickled Pig, KS
MS Big Boyz Cookin' Crew, MS
NC Checkered Pig, VA
NE To The Bee BBQ, NE
NJ Lo' -N- Slo' BBQ, NJ
NM Naaman's BBQ, AR
NY lunchmeat, MA
OH Hoosier Crawdaddy, IN
OK STU'S Q BBQ, OK
OR Fat Dad's Barbeque, OR
SC Chatham Artillery BBQ, GA
TN Music City Pig Pals, TN
TX Redneck Cookers, TX
VA Dizzy Pig , VA
WA Smoke A Fat One BBQ, WA
WI Dr. Porkenstein, WI
WILD CARD Brew 'N' Bar-B-Que KS


HOME STATE
Bare Bones BBQ Team, MO
Big Mo from Aho, NC
Yabba Dabba Que, NH
Sweet Peppers, NM
Mr. Bobo's Traveling BBQ Allstars, NY
Butts and Breastts, SC


----------



## wittdog (Sep 3, 2009)

Congrats Giggler


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 3, 2009)

Greg,

Can you bold the Central members, I don't know who to cheer for.


----------



## BBQcure (Sep 3, 2009)

Congrats to all... Expecially Mikey !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

must have been wearing those lucky shorts again

Tim


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 4, 2009)

Congratulations to all that were drawn and to all that made the draw!

When are the international teams announced?  Did Diva get in?


----------



## Bobberqer (Sep 4, 2009)

Diva did not get in


----------



## Dan - 3EyzBBQ (Sep 4, 2009)

Cliff - you can cheer for me. I'll need it


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 4, 2009)

I'll root for you Dan.

 :twisted:


----------



## The Giggler (Sep 4, 2009)

BBQcure said:
			
		

> Congrats to all... Expecially Mikey !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> must have been wearing those lucky shorts again
> 
> Tim



You know it!  Wait until next summer!  LOL!  I've been searching high and low for the loudest, most colorful, floral shorts known to man.  If anyone comes across a good find, I am partial to hibiscus!  

Thanks everyone!  It was nice to just be eligible for the draw.  Never counted on going.  We'll certainly do our best to represent our State and Region.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Sep 5, 2009)

Mike...congrats...enjoy the moment...and the hill.


----------



## wittdog (Sep 6, 2009)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Mike...congrats...enjoy the moment...and the hill.


I heard they have a limit on the hill now


----------



## Aaron1 (Sep 7, 2009)

The limit is true,you are allowed 3 drinks/wrist band.Last year they were audited and came up 10000 barrels short.
Aaron


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 7, 2009)

The way they mix those drinks, 3 might just be enough.


----------



## dollarbill (Sep 7, 2009)

Good to see Colorado representin'.


----------



## Rag1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Congrads to all.
I want to see where Lo-N-Slo comes in for brisket. He has the best brisket cook you could ever ask for.


----------

